# Mac II



## Microman (1 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir 

Je recherche un Mac II Fx, merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Invité (1 Mars 2010)

J'ai pas !


----------



## claude72 (1 Mars 2010)

J'en ai 2... un qui fonctionne, l'autre je ne sais pas.


----------



## drake94 (1 Mars 2010)

C'est un sacré défit de trouver un MacII, ça doit etre une pièce de collection pour es fans ça !


----------



## Microman (2 Mars 2010)

Nostalgie, je l'ai sorti du placard et oups!! rien!
donc j'en cherche un pour pieces au pire!
du coup je suis devenu collectionneur de Mac Vintage!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2010)

Microman a dit:


> Nostalgie, je l'ai sorti du placard et oups!! rien!
> donc j'en cherche un pour pieces au pire!
> du coup je suis devenu collectionneur de Mac Vintage!



Le Mac II fx est (avec le LC475 et le PowerMac 6100) un des trois modèles de Mac qui refuse de démarrer si la pile de la PRam est morte, tu as essayé de la changer ?


----------



## mp_ (2 Mars 2010)

J'ai un vx


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le Mac II fx est (avec le LC475 et le PowerMac 6100) un des trois modèles de Mac qui refuse de démarrer si la pile de la PRam est morte, tu as essayé de la changer ?



Ca fait des années que j'ai mon LC475 et il démarre malgré la pile à plat. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi je n'ai jamais eu ce fameux problème. Il faut qu'elle soit morte *morte* pour qu'il refuse de démarrer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5410364 a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait des années que j'ai mon LC475 et il démarre malgré la pile à plat. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi je n'ai jamais eu ce fameux problème. Il faut qu'elle soit morte *morte* pour qu'il refuse de démarrer ?



Tous les LC et Performa 475 que j'ai vu passer avec la pile morte* démarraient, en fait, mais sans vidéo, l'écran restait noir ! Par contre, selon mes infos, le IIfx refusait de démarrer.

(*) cinq ou six en tout


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Mars 2010)

Bah mes deux LC démarre sans aucun problème d'écran noir, la seule fois où ça s'est produit c'était l'écran qui était HS. Remarque depuis je n'ai plus rallumé mes LC depuis un moment, leur préférant le Perfoma.


----------



## Microman (2 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le Mac II fx est (avec le LC475 et le PowerMac 6100) un des trois modèles de Mac qui refuse de démarrer si la pile de la PRam est morte, tu as essayé de la changer ?


Et oui c'est la premiere chose a laquelle j'ai pensé, j'ai meme changer d'alim, mais rien le black comme sont non


----------



## claude72 (2 Mars 2010)

Microman a dit:


> Et oui c'est la premiere chose a laquelle j'ai pensé...


Attention, il y a DEUX piles sur le FX : tu as changé les 2 ???






> Tous les LC et Performa 475 que j'ai vu passer avec la pile morte* démarraient, en fait, mais sans vidéo, l'écran restait noir !


Perso, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il démarre : effectivement on entend le disque-dur "gratter" un peu, mais pas aussi longtemps qu'il devrait si le démarrage se faisait vraiment... donc je pense qu'il s'arrête dans sa séquence de boot à l'allumage de la vidéo qu'il ne peut pas allumer... mais pas sûr... 

En revanche, il y a un moyen de démarrer quand-même un LC 475 sans pile : il faut l'allumer normalement avec l'inter à l'arrière, attendre 30 secondes ou 1 minute après que le disque a fini de "gratter", éteindre l'interrupteur 1 ou 2 secondes, pas plus, et le rallumer... et là, normalement il démarre complètement, avec la vidéo... et avec une date erronée !


----------



## Microman (3 Mars 2010)

J'ai fais ca aussi, rien, alors je cherche un Fx pour pouvoir reparer ou remplacer.


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2010)

Je me demande si j'en ai pas vu un chez mon imprimeur ...


----------



## Microman (4 Mars 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Attention, il y a DEUX piles sur le FX : tu as changé les 2 ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serais tu vendeur d'un de tes Fx?


----------



## claude72 (4 Mars 2010)

Microman a dit:


> Serais tu vendeur d'un de tes Fx?


Je te donne les 2 si tu veux ! faut juste que je les retrouve... et que je vérifie si il fonctionnent ! je viens d'aller voir dans mon bazar, et j'en ai entr'aperçu un (sous une pile de bordel), mais je ne sais pas lequel c'est !!!

L'un a 20 Mo de RAM (4x4 + 4x1), 2 emplacements de disque-dur (mais les disques sont partis dans le Mac qui lui a succédé !), un lecteur de disquette HD et une carte vidéo pour un écran noir et blanc de 21 pouces et je dois avoir quelquepart une 2e carte couleurs pour un 13 pouces (c'était mon 2e Mac de PAO, et ensuite il a été recyclé pour de la bureautique)

L'autre, je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a dedans... mais certainement pas grand-chose...

Et bien-sûr, les 2 piles sont aussi parties dans d'autres Mac !



Le problème, c'est juste comment tu peux le récupérer... (parceque par La Poste, j'ai peur que ça coûte plus de 3 fois le prix du Mac !!!)... comme mon pseudo le suggère, je suis dans la Sarthe, et toi ?


----------



## Microman (5 Mars 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Je te donne les 2 si tu veux ! faut juste que je les retrouve... et que je vérifie si il fonctionnent ! je viens d'aller voir dans mon bazar, et j'en ai entr'aperçu un (sous une pile de bordel), mais je ne sais pas lequel c'est !!!
> 
> L'un a 20 Mo de RAM (4x4 + 4x1), 2 emplacements de disque-dur (mais les disques sont partis dans le Mac qui lui a succédé !), un lecteur de disquette HD et une carte vidéo pour un écran noir et blanc de 21 pouces et je dois avoir quelquepart une 2e carte couleurs pour un 13 pouces (c'était mon 2e Mac de PAO, et ensuite il a été recyclé pour de la bureautique)
> 
> ...


Eh bien moi c'est Les Alpes-Maritimes, pas la porte a coté.
C'est sympa de ta part, je vais voir pour une solution.
A plus


----------



## claude72 (5 Mars 2010)

Microman a dit:


> Eh bien moi c'est Les Alpes-Maritimes, pas la porte a coté.


Effectivement !!! même par un transporteur pas cher, ça va te coûter un prix exorbitant par rapport à la valeur des Mac !!!
( le 2e je l'avait acheté pour pièce, au cas où... et je l'avais payé 5 euros !!!)


----------



## Invité (6 Mars 2010)

J'ai envoyé un Centris 660AV avec la poste il n'y a pas longtemps.
C'est moi qui ai fait le paquet avec du carton, etc
Pour une quinzaine d'euros, c'est pas si cher que ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2010)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai envoyé un Centris 660AV avec la poste il n'y a pas longtemps.
> C'est moi qui ai fait le paquet avec du carton, etc&#8230;
> Pour une quinzaine d'euros, c'est pas si cher que ça&#8230;



Oui, mais il y a quand même quelques différences entre ces deux machines 





à gauche le centris 660A/V, à droite le IIfx​
Je ne me souviens plus bien de la limite de poids pour la Poste, mais je ne serais pas étonné que ça soit 10 Kg


----------



## Microman (6 Mars 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Effectivement !!! même par un transporteur pas cher, ça va te coûter un prix exorbitant par rapport à la valeur des Mac !!!
> ( le 2e je l'avait acheté pour pièce, au cas où... et je l'avais payé 5 euros !!!)


Me suis renseigné et c'est entre 60 et 100 euros, tout depend du poids evidemment, mais pour un Mac II Fx, je suis Ok!


----------



## claude72 (6 Mars 2010)

T'es fou ! ça va faire cher le IIfx !!!

Bon, je commence des fouilles profondes pour les retrouver, je vérifie si ils fonctionnent et je te tiens au courant...


----------



## Invité (7 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais il y a quand même quelques différences entre ces deux machines
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, c'est 30kg.
J'avais scanné les tarifs. C'est abordable :


----------



## Microman (8 Mars 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> T'es fou ! ça va faire cher le IIfx !!!
> 
> Bon, je commence des fouilles profondes pour les retrouver, je vérifie si ils fonctionnent et je te tiens au courant...


Ok c'est sympa

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h34 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Non, c'est 30kg.
> J'avais scanné les tarifs. C'est abordable :


Comme tu dis c'est pas trop cher! 
merci pour ta recherche


----------



## FERDINAND (3 Avril 2010)

Microman a dit:


> Nostalgie, je l'ai sorti du placard et oups!! rien!
> donc j'en cherche un pour pieces au pire!
> du coup je suis devenu collectionneur de Mac Vintage!


J'ai tout à fait ce qu'il te faut je pense pour pièces détachées à moins que tu saches le dépanner. J'ai même les disquettes originales.


----------



## Microman (5 Avril 2010)

FERDINAND a dit:


> J'ai tout à fait ce qu'il te faut je pense pour pièces détachées à moins que tu saches le dépanner. J'ai même les disquettes originales.


Suis interressé , tout ce qui touche au Fx me convient.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2010)

Antik a dit:


> Idem sur un PowerMac 6400 ?... l'écran reste noir. Je ne l'ai pas encore ouvert; je recherche la notice..



Non, j'ai eu plusieurs ordis de cette série (un 5200, un 5300 et deux 5500), ils démarrent parfaitement sans pile. Ceux que j'ai cité sont les seuls, si l'écran reste noir sur un 6400, ça ne peut venir que de la carte mère ou du moniteur. Pour sortir la carte mère (qui est montée sur glissières), il n'y a que quelques vis à retirer à l'arrière du Mac (deux ou trois qui tiennent le cache plastique, plus deux qui tiennent la face arrière de la carte mère sur le chassis métallique) pour que le tiroir qui la porte puisse sortir.

D'ailleurs, les trois modèles que j'ai cité sont les seuls à souffrir de ce problème, il semble que certains iMac G3 aussi*, mais d'autres du même modèle non, donc, ils ne sont pas compris dans les exceptions.

(*) On l'a rapporté ici, et dans d'autres forums, mais personnellement, je n'ai jamais pu le constater bien qu'un bon nombre me soient passés entre les mains, dont pas mal devaient être remis à l'heure et à la date chaque fois qu'ils étaient débranchés.


----------



## claude72 (11 Avril 2010)

Antik a dit:


> J'ai 2 Mac II Fx dont un en pièces, sur Montélimar
> Je m'abonne à ce fil vintage, on se tient au courant...


J'ai retrouvé un de mes 2 Mac IIfx, mais je n'ai plus de pile (il en faut 2 !) ni de disque-dur pour le tester et pas trop le temps de m'en occuper... donc puisque tu es plus près de *Microman* que moi, si tu veux ou peux faire affaire avec lui, je te passe la main.


*******



			
				Pascal77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'ai eu plusieurs ordis de cette série (un 5200, un 5300 et deux 5500), ils démarrent parfaitement sans pile.


J'ai eu deux 6400, et je confirme qu'ils démarrent sans pile
(comme tous les Mac de cette série à carte-mère "tiroir" montée sur glissière et pile 4,5 volts alcaline)





> D'ailleurs, les trois modèles que j'ai cité sont les seuls à souffrir de ce problème, il semble que certains iMac G3 aussi*, mais d'autres du même modèle non, donc, ils ne sont pas compris dans les exceptions.
> 
> (*) On l'a rapporté ici, et dans d'autres forums, mais personnellement, je n'ai jamais pu le constater bien qu'un bon nombre me soient passés entre les mains, dont pas mal devaient être remis à l'heure et à la date chaque fois qu'ils étaient débranchés.


Perso, je n'ai pas pu le constater non plus, puisque je n'ai jamais touché à un iMac à lecteur CD "tray loading", et donc je me base, comme toi, sur des infos venant d'autres personnes...

... apparemment, sur les iMac "tray loading" (donc jusqu'au 333 MHz inclus), quand la pile est HS, l'écran s'allume* mais le Mac ne parvient pas à trouver le disque-dur de démarrage et affiche un dossier avec un point d'interrogation clignotant.

(*alors que l'écran reste noir sur les Mac IIfx, LC475 et PowerMac 6100)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> ... apparemment, sur les iMac "tray loading" (donc jusqu'au 333 MHz inclus), quand la pile est HS, l'écran s'allume* mais le Mac ne parvient pas à trouver le disque-dur de démarrage et affiche un dossier avec un point d'interrogation clignotant.



Ça, je ne l'ai pas constaté (le plus souvent ce sont des slot loading" qui me passaient dans les mains), mais si c'est effectivement le cas, il suffit de le démarrer avec la touche "alt" enfoncée, et de désigner le disque de démarrage (facile, en plus, vu qu'il n'y en a qu'un seul).


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2010)

Comme ça, bille en tête, non, essaie avec un autre écran si tu peux, histoire de voir !


----------



## Yuls (13 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, je ne l'ai pas constaté (le plus souvent ce sont des slot loading" qui me passaient dans les mains), mais si c'est effectivement le cas, il suffit de le démarrer avec la touche "alt" enfoncée, et de désigner le disque de démarrage (facile, en plus, vu qu'il n'y en a qu'un seul).



Salut Pascal77,

A vérifier, mais étant possesseur d'un iMac G3 333 rev. D il y a 10 ans, il me semble que la touche Alt n'était pas reconnue par la machine, à cause du firmware je crois, ni de mode Target car pas de Firewire dessus. Seul la touche C pour démarrer sur le CD fonctionnait.

Mais c'est à confirmer, car ça fait belle lurette que je n'ai plus la machine et pourtant j'ai passé du temps dessus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2010)

Yuls a dit:


> Salut Pascal77,
> 
> A vérifier, mais étant possesseur d'un iMac G3 333 rev. D il y a 10 ans, il me semble que la touche Alt n'était pas reconnue par la machine, à cause du firmware je crois, ni de mode Target car pas de Firewire dessus. Seul la touche C pour démarrer sur le CD fonctionnait.
> 
> Mais c'est à confirmer, car ça fait belle lurette que je n'ai plus la machine et pourtant j'ai passé du temps dessus...



Si la mise à jour du firmware était faite, la touche alt fonctionnait, il me semble (en tous cas, c'était le cas sur le Palourde de première génération que j'ai eu un moment, et qui présentait pas mal de similitudes avec cet iMac). Pour le mode "target", je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais essayé.


----------



## Yuls (14 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si la mise à jour du firmware était faite, la touche alt fonctionnait, il me semble (en tous cas, c'était le cas sur le Palourde de première génération que j'ai eu un moment, et qui présentait pas mal de similitudes avec cet iMac). Pour le mode "target", je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais essayé.



En fait l'iMac 333 rev. D (comme les rev A/B/C respectivement 233 avec slot mezzanine/233 sans slot/266) était de la même génération que les Powerbook G3 Lombard, qui avaient une ROM Old World (tout comme les G3 Beige) et n'avaient pas la touche Alt fonctionnelle au boot, et je me souviens très bien finalement que sur mon iMac 333, je galérais avec OS 10.1 car je ne pouvais pas installer OS X n'importe où sur le disque, mais seulement sur les 8 premiers Go (limitation devenue caduque avec Xpostfacto depuis pas longtemps) donc obligé de saucissoner le DD en plusieurs partitions et j'étais OBLIGE de passer par le tableau de bord démarrage que ce soit sous 9 ou X pour booter, je n'avais pas moyen de passer par la touche Alt pour rattraper le coup ! :mouais:

Si j'avais su et attendu 3 mois de plus en 1999, j'aurais pris un iMac 350 ou un DV 400 finalement... 

C'est seulement effectivement à partir de l'iBook G3/300 qui ont eu un ROM NewWorld et à partir du iMac 350 (sans firewire) puis DV 400 etc. qui permettaient l'utilisation de la touche Alt et le mode target avec les Macs équipées d'origine en Firewire...

Pardon pour le HS, on parlait de MacII...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2010)

Yuls a dit:


> En fait l'iMac 333 rev. D (comme les rev A/B/C respectivement 233 avec slot mezzanine/233 sans slot/266) était de la même génération que les Powerbook G3 Lombard, qui avaient une ROM Old World (tout comme les G3 Beige) et n'avaient pas la touche Alt fonctionnelle au boot



Il était de la même époque que le Lombard, c'est vrai, mais lui, contrairement au Mac II* avait une Rom "new world" (qui n'est pas une Rom, en fait), qui devait être mise à jour en version 1.2 pour rendre certaines fonctions opérationnelles. Je me souviens maintenant d'un iMac "Fraise" 266 Mhz, chez un de mes clients, sur lequel j'avais utilisé cette méthode pour le forcer à démarrer sur le CD devant la mauvaise volonté manifestée par la touche C.

En Fait, le Lombard, et même les Wallstreet/PDQ disposaient de l'open firmware, mais pour eux, pas de mise à jour possible, car cet openfirmware, là, était en ROM, donc non modifiable. Toutefois, sur mon PDQ 266 (donné depuis), je démarrais avec la combinaison "Pomme" "alt" "O" "F" pour réinitialiser la machine, car XPostFacto ne réglait pas tous les problèmes avec Panther, et notamment pas celui de l'installation dans les 8 premiers Go (ça marchait une fois ou deux, puis plus rien, finalement, j'avais été obligé de le partitionner), donc, il restait aussi cette manip possible pour choisir le disque de démarrage (mais je ne me souviens plus de la commande exacte, je ne l'avais utilisée qu'une fois lorsque j'avais testé Linux sur mon Pismo).


(*) Habile man&#339;uvre afin d'éviter d'être totalement hors sujet !


----------

